# Southern Select Beer Sign



## nhpharm (Mar 17, 2016)

Was out digging this past Sunday and probed out what felt like a nice little privy, so I punched a hole.  Found the edge of what appeared to be a sign about 18" below the ground...figured it would be pretty small.  Two hours later I finally got it out of the ground (completely covered with bricks, rubble, and so forth).  A 72" x 36" "Southern Select Beer" porcelain enamel sign (double sided).  Sadly in very bad condition...it will clean up (I haven't even hosed it off in the photo) but still has a lot of loss...the other side is even worse.  Nonetheless, a neat piece of local history...maybe I'll hang it in my garage (the wife won't let this in the house....that I know!).  Even better, there was a privy under the sign...mid 1880's with a few hutch sodas in it.


----------



## botlguy (Mar 18, 2016)

After watching American Pickers I would say that sign fits right into their Wheel House.           Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 18, 2016)

Very cool.


----------

